# Walking



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I do know when I switched from a 10 ft lead to a 5 ft lead, it changed Thor's mind set. He stopped thinking he could get far ahead of me. I also got an easy walk harness though. It works like a charm. Then I added a collar on his neck while using the harness. Slowly I am attaching his lead to his collar instead of the harness on our walks. Eventually I will just not put his harness on and hopefully he will keep the mindset in place. I am able to stand and chat with people now and he sits perfectly still. He walks next to me or barely ahead. I allow that though. It's a non issue for me. As long as he isn't pulling, I am a happy momma. Good luck  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

My trainer told me to break walk training into 1/2 hour intervals. He said to pick point "A" and then go back inside - let's say, 10 feet from the door. 

I turn around as soon as Penny gets in front of me. Then when point A is reached, add point B and so on. I didn't get farther than the driveway at the end of a session at first, but now Penny stays behind me more consistently and stops as soon as I stop - except for when she's distracted, which still happens frequently.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

This is a great thread about loose leash walking. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...py-up-1-year/238561-teaching-loose-leash.html
But, since you started that thread, I'll assume you have tried those techniques.

Kenzie quickly adapted using the techniques in the videos. Guinness, not so much. What worked for Guinness was the crazy walk. If he hits the end of the line, I do an about face and walk the opposite direction. He caught on to that one pretty fast.
Maybe when Darcy is at the end of his attention span, try some crazy walk. You don't even need to necessarily wait for them to pull. Just randomly keep changing directions. I've done that in big empty parking lots. I think the dogs actually think it is fun!


----------

